# internal threading tool - need recommendation



## LEDSmith (Sep 20, 2005)

I need a recommendation for a 3/8" internal threading tool holder and indexable inserts.

Must be reasonable cost, and able to work in a small area ~3/4" (where you can see what you are doing).

Thanks


----------



## Anglepoise (Sep 20, 2005)

I do NOT recommend replaceable inserts for internal threading when using aluminium and threads an inch or smaller. You need to be able to see exactly what is going on. I have tried them all and like the IFANGER pictured below.
While expensive, there have been many copies made and huge savings over the original.

The tool revolves in its holder and to re sharpen, one just grinds the top flat surface. Very easy , very quick. Your tool supplier should be able to point you in the right direction to find something like this.


----------



## LEDSmith (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion - That sounds like great advice - now to find one for reasonable priced.


----------

